# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Pse ngec kompjuteri? Disa shkaqe...

## benseven11

Ju ka ndodhur qe papritur kompjuteri tju ngece?Figura ngrin,mausi nuk punon,tastjera nuk punon,alt+ctrl+del nuk punon.
Dhe kjo ju ka detyruar ta fikni kompjuterin dhe rindizni prape.
Sa me shume te jete i ngarkuar kompjuteri me programe dhe skedare aq me e veshtire eshte te gjesh se kush pikerisht e shkakton ngrirjen e figures. E kam investiguar per nje kohe te gjate kete problem dhe po permend ketu disa shkaqe kryesore.
1.Trojane viruse kode malicioze(no koment)
2.Per nje kohe te gjate kompjuterit nuk i eshte bere skanim i diskut(driveritC) per fajlla te korruptuara si dhe nuk i eshte bere defragmentarizim.
3.Mungesa ne kompjuter e nje sistemi programi Firewall,ose perdorimi i tij keq si dhe konfiguracion i opsioneve gabim
4.Nuk jane kontrolluar driverat e windowsit nese kane nevoje per update po ashtu edhe driverat e aksesoreve printer skaner dixhital kamera etj
5.Perdorimi pa kujdes i pastruesave te regjistrit si spybot,regjistry cleaner,JV16 power tools duke bere pastrim pakokecarje automatik dhe te pakontrolluar mire te  skedareve qe do te hiqen
6.programe spiune qe kane penetruar ne kompjuter pa dijenine tuaj
7.Pastrimi i driverit c manual(me maus) i skedareve te" tepert"
dhe qe nuk duhen dhe qe heqja e ketyre skedareve behet shkak per  destabilizimin e  sistemit dhe krijon ngrirje te ekranit mosfunksion te mausit dhe tastjeres
8.Nje pjese e serviseve qe funksionojne ne background si ato te programeve qe keni installuar vete ashtu dhe ato te mikrososftit
mund te bien ne konflikt me programe te vecanta ose drivera
te aksesoreve.
9.Memorja RAM e paafte te perballoje ngarkesen e programeve(shume ikona ne sistem tray aty ku eshte ora si dhe shume  aplikacione te hapura ne windows)
   si pasoje ajo vjen nje moment ska rezerva te lira.rekomandohet upgrade duke blere modul memorjeje shtese i te njejtit tip dhe marke si ajo qe keni instaluar per te shtuar kapacitetet ne ram si dhe instalim i ndonje programi si rampage qe rigjeneron  sektor te lire memorjeje.
10.Instalimi i programe Beta te cdo lloji i parekomandushem dhe me pasoja per nxjerrje mesazhesh gabimi dhe ngecje te kompjuterit.
11.Mania per te instaluar programe sa me te medhenj mbi 8 MB
     ku per keto lloj programesh gjithnje  ka te ngjare te kene difekte  per vete arsyen e thjeshte te volumit ne kod  dhe mundesite ne gabime ne kod jane me te medhaja 
dhe e dyta programet e medhaja shtojne shume celsa ne regjistrin e kompjuterit dhe mund te behen shkak ketu jo vetem per ngadalsi te kompjuterit po edhe per ngecje(kujtoni per nje moment programin super te mufatur Real Player
12.Mos berja update e shume programeve qe keni te instaluara
     Kjo mund te kontrollohet automatikisht nepermjet sistemit
Catch Up nga Download.com ku mund te skanoni komjuterin per te pare cilat programe kerkojne update
13.Eshte per te ardhur keq po eshte fakt qe ngecja dhe bllokimi i kompjuterit vjen si shkak edhe nga efektet negative te shkaktuara nga Windows Pack SP 1 dhe SP1 a ashtu si dhe nga vete IE 6 update
14.Ngecja e kompjuterit mund te shkaktohet edhe nga pjese te kompjuterit hardwera qe nuk jane shume kompatibel me tipin e kompjuterit qe keni dhe sistemin e operimit si psh Video Kartat
Sistemet dixhital kamera ose video .
15.Mbinxehja e procesorit.
Mund te kete edhe shume shkaqe te tjera dhe sic del gjetja e shkakutse kush e ngec kompjuterin eshte e veshtire dhe kerkon shume kohe ti kontrollosh nje nga nje.
Si konkluzion menyra me e shpejte per te identifikuar shkakun
pa u hallakatur shume eshte te behen shume pak klikime mausi
pasi te jete bllokuar kompjuteri fike rindize  dhe ndiq kete rruge
right klick my compjuter
select manage
klick event viewer
ketu shiko te lista per
shenjen e kuqe anash ose te verdhe
right klik te rreshti
selekt properties
aty te del edhe shkaku se cili aplikacion ta ka shkaktuar ngrirjen e  kompjuterit
kopjon tekstin dhe numrin e event Id dhe ben nje kerkim ne google ose poston ne forum
edhe e fundit  ndodh ne ca raste qe kompjuteri bllokohet sa  hyn ne java chat.E verteta eshte qe ky bllokim i kompjuterit nuk eshte per faj te Java Chat programit.Nje rast te tille qe kam pasur kohet e fundit me vinte nga nje program i instaluar music match jukebox kurse nje rast tjeter me shkaktohej nga nje servis COM 3+ applikation dhe kjo shkaktohej nga windows messenger servise
qe duhej bere disable.

----------


## Akulli

Menyrat sesi t'u shpetosh ketyre gjerave:
1. Bli nji proccesor te ri, intel pentiun 4 and later
2. Vendos RAM te pakten 512MB
3. Perdor Windows Xp proffesional edition
dhe

Mos e caj koken se nuk do te ngrije kurre me ;-)
cheers,
Oni

----------


## Matura95

Jam dakort me ju po duhet te mbani mend se shumica perdorin windows dhe ato ngecin pa asnje shkak qe ju me lart thate. Ata qe kane WINME jane me keq se per disa arsye qe vetem Microsoft i di adresat e programeve koruptohen dhe computeri ngrin (freeze). WinXP eshte nje permiresim kolosal po prape as qe i afrohet MAC ose SUN te cilat jane te bazuara ne UNIX arkitekture. Windows jane te bazuara ne MS-DOS. 
Gjithashtu dua te them qe disa Virus Protection dhe disa Firewall  nuk shkojne mire ne qofte se jane te installuara ne te njejtin computer..
Paci fat me computerat....
aldi

----------

